# How to disable/get rid of Google Now?



## AlexRS (Feb 4, 2015)

Hi there,

I'm currently running a Nexus 7 2013 model with android 5.0.2, and Google Now is absolutely killing the battery life of my tablet when it is idle. I recently factory reset the device to try and narrow down what was causing it, and after I opted in to Google Now again the battery consumption in idle easily tripled, going from about 1% every two hours or so to 2-4% every hour.

Considering that I use this tablet mainly for consuming media/reading/taking notes in lectures rather than as a phone, I get very minimal benefits from google now. On the other hand, waking up to 30% battery which will drain to nothing in a few hours because I forgot to put it on charge overnight completely screws me over.

So, my question is. How can I disable or delete Google Now without having to factory reset AGAIN and just never opting into it? Guides online have said to go into a menu through Google Now but the button they say to press doesn't seem to be there in this version of android. 

My tablet currently isn't rooted, and since it's still in warranty I have no intention to do so.

Cheers,
Alex


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi and welcome to TSF please see the info here How To Disable Google Now on Your Android Device


----------

